# Hamster Help! Wet Tail?



## SP124 (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi, we have just returned from a few days away (housemates had been feeding the hamster!) and have discovered what looks like a lump on his tail that almost looks like it has started to come off? 
We did notice he had what we thought looked like diarrhoea a week ago but we cleaned it up and it looked clear. I know wet tail is very common but haven't seen wet tail with a lump before? Any ideas/advice?


----------



## SP124 (Aug 28, 2020)

Just to add, he’s acting fine and has been eating/drinking as normal


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

No hamster expert but @Torin. might be able to help?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

That looks nasty. 
It could be a growth of some kind, I would advise contacting a vet, send them the photos and see what they advise.


----------

